# Congress Entry---maybe i have lost my mind?



## kaykay (Jun 15, 2007)

I printed the entire congress entry but there is no actual form to fill out to enter?? I looked again thru the whole thing and I still dont see the form? I must be losing my mind.

Also I am going to show jet in amatuer incentive. Jets papers are in Kyles name. I was told before since i am his family i can show the horse in ammy without my name on the papers. But the congress entry says the ammy name must be on the papers?? I only put them in Kyles name because he was so excited about it. Guess I shoul dhave done kay and or kyle baxter?

thanks


----------



## ctinsley (Jun 15, 2007)

The entry form does not print out with the class list. Go farther down the page and there is a link to the entry form.


----------



## kaykay (Jun 15, 2007)

ty soooo much :bgrin


----------



## Leeana (Jun 15, 2007)

See i didnt see the entry form either, will go look for the link now!!! Man i need to get these entrys in lol. I think i am going to wait until we come back from Geitia's though just in case




:.

Kay cant you still be added to the ownership papers? I could have sworn i read somewhere of someone being added to the ownership.


----------



## kaykay (Jun 15, 2007)

yes i can add my name but then i will have to pay a rush fee to get it back in time to enter congress ughh. The rulebook states that a horse can be entered in ammy as long as its a family member so I dont think they can change that for congress?


----------



## kaykay (Jun 15, 2007)

okay i finally found the difference. for ammy INCENTIVE classes you must be the owner of record to show in ammy. i always screw things up lol


----------



## Leeana (Jun 15, 2007)

Okay i looked and looked and looked for the entry form link and cannot find it, i think i am losing my mind to kay lol.

Can anyone post the link here to the entry form?

Thank you


----------



## kaykay (Jun 15, 2007)

here are the links. have no idea why they made them two seperate links

congress class list

entry form

entry form

i had to expres mail jets papers today to fix them ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------

